
Announcing Cachix – Binary Cache as a Service - mpweiher
https://domenkozar.com/2018/06/01/announcing-cachix-binary-cache-as-a-service/
======
chriswarbo
This is really cool. I've already got a build machine running hydra, but
haven't yet used it as a binary cache. I might give this a go.

Ultimately I'd like to see Nix integrate with distributed, content-addressable
systems like IPFS (e.g.
[https://github.com/NixOS/nix/issues/296](https://github.com/NixOS/nix/issues/296)
), _especially_ for inputs like tarballs, git repos, etc. It's all well and
good having reproducibles builds with the whole OS pinned and checksums on all
the inputs, but if the tarball URLs disappear we're still screwed :(

~~~
equalunique
Agreed. More IPFS adoption everywhere is ideal. :)

Missing URLs are a common problem with failing builds in Nix:
[https://github.com/cachix/cachix/issues/25](https://github.com/cachix/cachix/issues/25)

------
equalunique
Very exciting. I've been looking more and more at NixOS infrastructure and
have been wondering how to gain practical experience in using it. I'm glad to
see another option in that space arise, and likely will be using Cachix.

*Note: I do not recommend performing Step 1 with a laptop on just battery power. The compilation process used a lot more of my T420 battery than I expected. Fortunately, Nix is so well designed, that a power failure during installation is easily recovered from.

